# Diablo 2 ohne Erweiterung



## DerBuuhmann (11. Juni 2009)

Hiho, 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Ich habe vor mit ein paar Kumpels Diablo 2 neu anzufangen. Ich habe früher schon mal gespielt und liiiiiiiiieb es, aber ich muss noch einen Freund überzeugen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Er will sich jedoch erstmal Diablo 2 ohne Erweiterung kaufen, falls es ihm nicht gefällt^^
Hier also meine Frage: *Ist Diablo 2 überhaupt ohne Erweiterung im B.Net spielbar?*

Außerdem will ich möglichst einen Palladin anfangen aber den gibts ja nur mit Erweiterung (oder?) *also kann man im b.net auch zusammenspielen wenn einer nicht die erweiterung hat?*

Vielen Dank für alle Antworten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


P.S: Ich hab die Sufu benutzt und auch kurz mit google gesucht... aber weil es gleich mehrere Fragen wahren nicht sonderlich ausführlich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... tschuldigung wenn es dazu schon was gab -.-




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Mir ist noch was eingefallen.... Ich brauch keinen dieser "neuen" battle.net accounts wenn ich das spiel per cd hab, oder?


----------



## Davatar (12. Juni 2009)

Also möglich im Battle.Net ohne Expansion zu spielen: Ja
Möglich im BNet zusammen zu spielen: Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere kann man bei der Charaktergenerierung (oder eventuell bei der Accounterstellung) auswählen, ob es sich um einen Expansion-Charakter handelt oder nicht. Da musst Du als Besitzer des Expansions dann dementsprechend das Häckchen entfernen.


----------



## Sulli (12. Juni 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Also möglich im Battle.Net ohne Expansion zu spielen: Ja
> Möglich im BNet zusammen zu spielen: Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere kann man bei der Charaktergenerierung (oder eventuell bei der Accounterstellung) auswählen, ob es sich um einen Expansion-Charakter handelt oder nicht. Da musst Du als Besitzer des Expansions dann dementsprechend das Häckchen entfernen.



Ganz genau 

Aber würde probieren das dein Freund die Erweiterung auch kauft denn die Möglichkeiten sind sehr viel besser die man hat .. allein schon die Runenwörter machen vieles  einfacher... ach einfach gesagt .. meiner Meinung bringt Dia2+Exp. viel mehr Spass.. Ohne könnte es passieren das dein Freund doch schnell die Lust vergeht


----------



## DerBuuhmann (12. Juni 2009)

vielen Dank an alle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




/close


----------

